# Please critique this stud colt!!



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

He is adorable. His color is lovely and I like him ( Hollywood Dun It FAN ) but he is a baby and you cannot give a fair critique until he is older, so that is all I will say


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry but he's *by* Foothills Beau Dunit, not out of.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I hate to say it...

...I don't like him.

There's something just not right with that hindquarter that I can't put my finger on and yes he is young but those pasterns are too upright and he is WAY downhill (the downhill part he MAY grow out of).

He would make a lovely gelding but to be honest I would personally not be keeping him entire... regardless of how great his bloodlines may be. Just me, just my opinion. I am INCREDIBLY picky when it comes to stallions, there are one or two I dream of breeding to one day and then the rest just don't measure up. So basically, in other words, you so don't have to listen to me, because very very few horses make the "stallion" cut in my head!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

^ Agreed. But any of these things can change with age. I'd like to see three year old pictures of the horse. I do agree at this point he certainly isn't "stud" quality.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Overall, he is a nice looking colt...good hip, short back, nice neck and head. His left front fetlock looks swollen, but could be the picture. The one thing I don't care for (just a personal thing) is the very long, upright pasterns. They don't come from the topside - you didn't mention who his dam was...is she halter bred?


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree with New Image. He's just a youngster. Hopefully he will grow into his tall back end 
Love his color!


----------



## cowboy1393 (Jan 4, 2012)

I personally like this colt, he is young thou and you cant really give a good critique. so sorry @ blue eyed pony, i have noticed you constantly say how other peoples horses don't measure up to your standards.. thats fine but you also dont have to go around saying every stallion is not of quality... even one that you can not get a proper critique from...


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

I love his color and he has an adorable face! Its reeeally hard to judge a baby though. My QH Appendix' conformation has changed so much from the time he was 2 to now, when he's almost 8. But for now, he looks like he has good legs and a nice full hip and don't worry about that butt being high, he's just having a growing spurt. My Appendix would shoot up in the butt and then he'd level out when the whithers caught up then his butt would shoot up again. Now he's a 17hh beast with a chunky butt lol I personally like this colt, but then again, I'm a Hollywood Dun It fan too.


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you themadhatter I really like him too, I'm excited to see what he turns out like so I posted a few pics anyways figured I'd be told he's too young but its good to hear sometimes what people think lol, his sire is to die for and I'm sure this boy will be as well, hollywood foals have great attitudes I just love how they are put together  but that's just me. This boy will be started in reining when he is old enough for now hell just get loved 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hes a cutie but i do agree that he is a little too upright in the pastern...my mare josie is the same way and it caused some major navicular problems for her...


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Cowboy - that's fine, that's your opinion. I just feel that in the current horse market (in the US and here in Aus) we want to only breed from truly exceptional animals that are proven many times over in temperament, performance, bloodlines AND conformation. I'm not picking on anybody, just saying that in the current market, there are better stallions out there.

Now, I've said my piece, you've said yours, and the OP can take from it what they want.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Cute colt, pretty color, REALLY cute gelding. Sorry Cowboy, I pretty much agree with blue eyed pony on the gelding issue. IMO, you could geld 75% of the QH stallions out there without hurting the gene pool a bit. I am NOT anti QH, I own one, but they are the most overly bred breed there is.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Nor am I, Bellasmom, but I found the same looking through a stallions at stud coffee table book. Probably 90% of the QH/Appy/Paint stallions in there could have - should have - been gelded (too many halter-type posty-legged daiper-bottomed horribly downhill creatures that'll never perform at any decent level). I'll say the same for warmbloods, TBs, and many other breeds. 90% of ALL our breeding stock shouldn't be bred from.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

He's cute....he'll make a terrific gelding, but certainly not stud material.


----------

